# Wanksta build..



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

VW rabbit 09 
my 1st time doing any air setup.
sorry for crappy pix (cellphone)
mason- tech struts. air house rears stock shocks.
i built my box. pain in the ass. rebuilt the valves that i bought from someone. they are 3/8.


















































_Modified by Skin88 at 2:35 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Wanksta build.. (Skin88)*

friend helping me.








































i installed a on and off switch for compressor'(s)








the rear brackets r cut way down from this pic.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks clean for a first install. good luck with the rest of the wiring/install


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Wanksta build.. (Skin88)*

got the car off jack stand finally.
































then got notched!!


----------



## Blackjack ATX (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

Looks really good. Very clean, cant wait to see the finished result. Oops nevermind looks like we posted at the same time


_Modified by Blackjack ATX at 5:31 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Wanksta build.. (Skin88)*

finished trunk.
























































last pic is a inside joke.


_Modified by Skin88 at 2:38 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Wanksta build.. (Skin88)*

o and here is how the car looked like b4


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

you say you a gangsta


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks really good. i love the r32 wheels.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

nice! looks good i love mk5 rabbits
setup looks clean


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks good


----------



## Genome12 (Aug 21, 2008)

nicee


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (Genome12)*

nice. Should've kept the flat fives


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (moba6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

bring back the flat fives !! 
clean ride bro


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (SkIz)*

^ what he said those other wheels are buns nice car man.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh snap... another car for Double Down @ Wuste 2010?


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (SoCalDubber)*

well see.


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Skin88)*

more shots


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (Skin88)*

Didja get the MKV R wheels from your buddy with the CW in the pics?








Smoked Ecodes would complete it IMHO. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (.:1of1500:.)*

Car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i love mkv's on air..makes me want my air sooner and sooner


----------



## hoopachalupa (Dec 1, 2008)

this **** looks whack...


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (hoopachalupa)*

damn that was fast! now all you need is some wheeellzzz and proper stance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StussyGLI (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks good brotha. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (StussyGLI)*

Nice box, great welds on the notch (most notches I see look like they've been welded by children), and an even better stance. All in all, I give it a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AxTurboVW (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (16v_HOR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (AxTurboVW)*

thanks people. 
working on getting wheels.


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (Skin88)*

That box looks really sick...nice n clean...did u keep ur spare in with that or toss it?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (NJbean89MK5)*

Well done mate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (NJbean89MK5)*

Yea I tossed the spare I


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

laying frame?


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

no not yet about a 3/4 of a inch left.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

whats holding you up? 
i figured notch and new masontechs would be for sure


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_whats holding you up? 
i figured notch and new masontechs would be for sure

I was thinking the same thing....
Pinchwelds hitting the tires maybe?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

well done


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

I dunno mybe its the 225 size tires. :/


----------

